# Warten bis popup fertig geladen ist



## MrMic (24. Juli 2007)

hi

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wenn ich mit window.open ein Fenster geöffnet habe, dass ich den weiteren Code erst ausführe, wenn das Popup vollständig geladen ist?


----------



## MrMic (25. Juli 2007)

das ist der code 


```
var vwindow = window.open...
vwindow.document.getElementById("button").click();
```
es geht um die 2.zeile.
wenn ich das so schreibe passiert nichts, da das popup noch nicht geladen ist.
wenn ich davor

```
while(vwindow.document.getElementById("button") == null) {
		}
```
einfüge dann unterbricht der browser erstmal mit der frage, ob das script weiterhin ausgeführt werden  soll, danach geht es aber


----------



## MrMic (25. Juli 2007)

muss irgendwie mit onload gehn, hat da wer ne ahnung ?


----------

